# White bumps on my gold tegu



## Jorge munoz (Feb 24, 2017)

Ive had my tegu for about a month now and he recently shed, now he has little white bumps coming out from different places around his body, not sure what it is, maybe its MBD?


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 25, 2017)

Metabolic bone disease does not manifest as integumental discolouration.


----------

